# Bach Flower Remedies specific for DP



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

I've been doing a lot of reading of Dr. Bach's work and his remedies and thought I would share some remedies that I thought could be beneficial with people experiencing DP. For those that are unaware with Bach Flower Remedies, I would recommend visiting http://www.bachcentre.com

I have described the state of mind and then the remedy for it.

*Analytical - Rock Water, Beech, Vervain & Vine

Obsession with Personal Defect - Crab Apple (I am thinking of those with thoughts such as "there is wonmething wrong with me)

No Sense of Reality/Ungrounded - Clematis

Introspective Depression - Willow

Hypochondria - Heather, Crab Apple

Invokes Illness (DP) to gain Sympathy - Chicory, Heather

Invokes Illness (DP) to manipulate others - Chicory

Invokes Illness (DP) through resentment/self pity - Willow

Self Absorbed - Heather, Willow, Chicory, Rock Water, Beech, Crab Apple

Self Centred - Chicory, Heather, Willow

Fixation with Self - Heather, Crab Apple

Pre-Occupation with Self - Heather, Chicory, Rock Water, Crab Apple, Willow

Dislike of Self - Crab Apple

No Admiration of Self - Pine, Crab Apple

*

From these I would say a good combination of Bach Flower Remedies specific for DP would be Heather, Chicory, Willow and Crab Apple, though it does depend on everyones state of mind at the time.

Hope someone gets some benefit from this

Love and Gratitude
Jeremy


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Well it really is astonishing that you believe in this.


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

Tell that to all the Doctors and Psychologists that use them in their practice successfully.

Love and Gratitude
Jeremy


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Ya let me go throw my meds down the toilet and try this right away.


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

(Message deleted)


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Again I have tried this when I was desperate with no change whatsoever in my emotional state. I am a great believer in many alternative therapies but I think this is just bottled placebo effect.

Supposedly they get the essence of a plant down so small that they capture its vibration and bottle it and different plants match different emotions......errr how did they work this one out. I think emotions are just a little more complex.

But that is not to say that a bottled placebo effect has no value as it has been proven that placebos do as well as the majority of drugs on the market. Placebo is probably the most universally powerful force available, if you have ever seen one of those faith healers make a wheel chair bound person walk that is placebo in action. Not a long term fix for DP though.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2006)

As long as you dont assume it is a placebo, It could work...


> Each to their own


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

I have tried Anacardium. I typed all my symptoms into the computer and that is what I came up with. I didn't notice anything from it. But, I thought it was worth a try. The remedies are very inexpensive and I know the German's are very big on the homepathy. Don't know enough about it. Will continue to study.


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

I am assuming Anacardium is a homeopathic? I like homeopathics, though I'm not sure you can cure DP from just a single pill whether it be natural or chemical.

freesong was that at http://www.abchomeopathy.com?

Jeremy


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

Yes it is a homeopathic remedy and I am sure you are correct regarding the need for a combination. I was just in my desperate mode. I am finding the most help with aminos and correct nutrients and exercise and deep sleep. I am also dealing with forgiveness issues and all those things listed in the post about needs for health. Anyway, homeopathy is worth a try I am sure and I intend to learn more about it. Good luck, freesong Oh, and no I looked at that website but it was another with more description regarding the conditions. Can't remember which one. Over and out.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2004)

I have trouble believing in this kind of thing, but I do think that aromatherapy can be helpful, and it's fairly cheap too. I use lavender and ylang ylang (in a burner, massage oil or a bath) if I need to calm down and clary sage and geranium if I need to motivate myself into getting up and doing things. I think it's partly just a way of giving yourself a bit of mental discipline, you associate those smells with breathing deeply and clearing your mind, and partly I think that smelling things that smell nice makes you happier and distracts you from spirals of negative thought.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

The effect of inhaling different aromas on your emotional state is quite different from how BFRs are said to work. Taken by mouth, it is spring water and brandy infused with the "vibrations of the flowers".


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

I realize that this may be hard to believe because at this time you cannot scinetifically prove the benefits of "the vibrations fo the flowers", however its been around since 1938 which would suggest that it does have some value. Rescue Remedy is a great bach flower combination. You can buy this one pretty much every where and is a great emergency relaxant. I've seen it in referred to in some magazines and papers as excellent for those that are anxious when flying. For myself when I have used it, I can notice the general relaxation effect. Most people would assume that it is placebo, but when it is used on babies of young ages and they respond to it, I guess that would dispute the placebo effect.

It's definetely worth researching further. There are a huge number of case studies out there of people that have taken them. I had actually posted an article previous by Dr. Raul Perez. He uses mostly holistic methods in his practice with specific reference to flower essences.

Jeremy


----------



## linds (May 9, 2006)

> Tell that to all the Doctors and Psychologists that use them in their practice successfully.


I will, along with my demands to see peer reviewed double blind studies that evidentiate claims for any of those plant "remedies."


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

oh...you mean the studies that are funded by the pharmaceutical companies? of course they wouldn't be biased now would they?

BAD SCIENCE
So many studies, so many flaws
A full one-third of American scientists have been found guilty of serious misconduct while undertaking medical research over the last three years. Their misdeeds have included the falsification of data, removing data when it didn't fit the findings and failing to reveal commercial links with their sponsor (usually a drug company). Even worse, more than 15 per cent admitted changing their study conclusions to meet the expectations of their sponsor (BMJ, 2005; 330: 1465).


----------



## Lunar Lander (Feb 17, 2006)

jeremy said:


> oh...you mean the studies that are funded by the pharmaceutical companies?


They don't have to be. But you already knew that.

Why would I ascribe credibility to this remedy you're pushing, which appears to need these kinds of tactics to sell?


----------



## Lunar Lander (Feb 17, 2006)

jeremy said:


> I realize that this may be hard to believe because at this time you cannot scinetifically prove the benefits of "the vibrations fo the flowers", however its been around since 1938 which would suggest that it does have some value.


No it wouldn't suggest that. Ponzi schemes have been around since 1920 and they're still a ripoff.

You state in your sentence that the benefits can't even be proven. Not just the entire "vibrations" model, but the benefits themselves.

Hilarious that you bring up this article about scientific misconduct and then turn around and use these rhetorical tactics.


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

Sorry Lunar Lander you have misunderstood what I have said. That was aimed at the skeptics that only believe something has value based on clinical studies. Though there have been many case studies where there have been shown to be benefits, the skeptics wouldn't believe it unless it is a "peer reviewed double blind study", which is interesting really considering the article I quoted. I wasn't trying to say the benefits couldn't be proven (because they can by the huge amount of case studies there are), only that they couldn't be proven scientifically at this time because there haven't been any scientific studies done on them by neutral parties.

Just to let you know I wasn't trying to sell them, get people to take them, trying to tell people they are wrong by posting this post. I just posted some information that I found of value that I thought other people may and people made some very sarcastic and nasty comments that really aren't needed. I personally don't go around trying to find opinions I disagree with and making nasty comments on them.

Imagine putting an idea out that you thought could help others in a nice way and getting attacked for it (like what happened in this post)...Its really not nice at all.

If I disagree I will either not say anything, or disagree *politely*. It seems however that there are plenty of people that just want to go out of their way to make nasty comments for absolutely no reason. Have a look at the start of this post and you will see what I mean. Do I have a right to back myself up...Damn right I do. For the future If you dont agree with my opinions or information, disagree like I do. Don't say anything or do it politely!

Jeremy


----------



## Lunar Lander (Feb 17, 2006)

jeremy said:


> Sorry Lunar Lander you have misunderstood what I have said. That was aimed at the skeptics that only believe something has value based on clinical studies.


I invite everyone to review that post to decide this for themselves.



> Though there have been many case studies where there have been shown to be benefits, the skeptics wouldn't believe it unless it is a "peer reviewed double blind study",


That's a better way to demonstrate it, yes.



> Just to let you know I wasn't trying to sell them, get people to take them, trying to tell people they are wrong by posting this post. I just posted some information that I found of value that I thought other people may and people made some very sarcastic and nasty comments that really aren't needed. I personally don't go around trying to find opinions I disagree with and making nasty comments on them.


Welcome to the scientific method. As you are on this board directing people to your web site, and thus presenting yourself as a practitioner of a cure for depersonalization with every post you make which contains a link to that web site at the bottom, your credibility in medical matters is on display every time you make a post here.



> Imagine putting an idea out that you thought could help others in a nice way and getting attacked for it (like what happened in this post)...Its really not nice at all.


It might not be, but we call it "peer review".



> If I disagree I will either not say anything, or disagree *politely*. It seems however that there are plenty of people that just want to go out of their way to make nasty comments for absolutely no reason.


There's a certain moral outrage to seeing someone argue this way. So there is a reason.



> Have a look at the start of this post and you will see what I mean. Do I have a right to back myself up...Damn right I do.


Well go ahead then.



> For the future If you dont agree with my opinions or information, disagree like I do. Don't say anything or do it politely!


It would be an interesting exercise to see you rewrite my post so that you consider it "polite". Not saying I'll do it that way next time, but it would be interesting.


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

Peer review and scientific methods are making nasty and sarcastic comments.? No wonder people dont like scientists! No just joking. But in all seriousness I hope you've got what you needed out of this post Lunar.

Jeremy


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

jeremy said:


> I've been doing a lot of reading of Dr. Bach's work











Sorry!!!!


----------



## childmagical_innocent (Feb 4, 2005)

I took a flower essence "honesty" a few times a day for several months and did notice an improvement - it was subtle but lots of improvements are. Over the years they accumulate (I've found anyway). But then I've had dp/dr for 18 years now so have had to get into patience in quite a big way...
Blossom


----------

